
8 sec voicemails on twitters - iamwil
http://hackety.org/2008/04/23/yourEightSecondCallingCard.html
======
petercooper
Is there anything that Why The Lucky Stiff touches that doesn't turn to gold?
He should surely be called the Midas of the Web.

~~~
iamwil
Sure. He writes plenty of stuff that no one's even heard about or doesn't use.
All in all, very few people use his stuff. He's a niche within a niche. Only
people that play with language even know or care what he's up to.

That said, he has the mental playfulness to come up with interesting things.

~~~
petercooper
Innovation in any niche could, ultimately, propel forward an entire branch of
science. Few people used or heard of scientists or innovators who went on to
break significant barriers. Let's hope Why is the same :)

